# Anyone from Waterloo University?



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi!

I am almost done high school and I need to decide between university of Waterloo or Toronto for next year. Is there anyone who goes to university of Waterloo cause i need to know how it really is, especially for someone with SA. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## concept (Mar 10, 2005)

Choose the school that you feel will better you as a person. But if you want my opinion, If you're really intent on doing something about your SA, I say go for Waterloo. Life in residence forces you to interact w/ others. Plus, it's a more recognized school than UofT (if you're in the field of engineering of computers, that is).

Good luck, dude.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

If you want science & math, go to Waterloo, but if you want arts & humanities, Toronto is the best bet. Both schools have absolutely horrid administration, but what schools *don't* these days? =) Personally I'd rather live in Toronto than Waterloo, but as I live in Toronto, I guess I'm kind of biased!


----------



## AlienOnEarth (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks for the replies.

I am going to Engineering, and i have accepted the offer to waterloo


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

concept said:


> Choose the school that you feel will better you as a person. But if you want my opinion, If you're really intent on doing something about your SA, I say go for Waterloo. Life in residence forces you to interact w/ others. Plus, it's a more recognized school than UofT (if you're in the field of engineering of computers, that is).
> 
> Good luck, dude.


I agree with you. My brother goes to Waterloo, and the way he describes it, it seems everyone knows everyone else in each others residences and there is definitly a lot of interacting and socializing that goes on.

Hope you have a great time at 'Loo!!


----------



## concept (Mar 10, 2005)

AlienOnEarth said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the replies.
> 
> I am going to Engineering, and i have accepted the offer to waterloo


Congrats. Waterloo Engineering's no cakewalk(I'm sure you know that already), but you'll have alot of fun.


----------



## anX|ous1 (Jul 31, 2004)

Im going to Mac instead of waterloo because it has the common first year engineering and the waterloo co-op terms sound scary. But between Waterloo and UofT i think waterloo was the right choice. 
Good luck with engineering!!


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

my bro's best friend goes 2 Waterloo, so far he doesn't complain about the social environment there. He's not the "cool" type of person who you would think makes friends easily, but I'm pretty sure he has made friends there. My sister went to Toronto University (she dropped out later) but she did make some friends there that she still hangs out with. Wut I'm saying is, people are the same everywhere, so I would recommend you to base your decision on more program related aspects, like subjects and majors and stuff...


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I go there. It doesn't seem that social to me, at least compared to Wilfrid Laurier, which is just down the street. I've only been to WLU a couple of times but noticed the different ambience right away.


----------

